# Flash Gitz - how to set 'em up... how to use em - worth it?



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Folks!

I have 5 Flashgitz, a Doc and Badrukk
I am thinking about building two more "Flashers"
So my question is:
#1: how would you set em up? (Badrukk? Doc? Cyborks? what upgrades?)
#2: What tactic with em?
#What do you think about them... do you think they are worth the - rather lotta mucha higha - points?

Thanks for your oppinion


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Most people even most ork players will tell you they are not worth it because as you mentioned they are a huge points investment and they take up a heavy support slot when other options are usually taken for less points.

I am kind of on the fense about them and I'm also considering make a unit just to see what I can with them. I plan on putting a warphead in the squad since the warphead attacks are usually shooting attacks he shoudl fit right in. Also when he rolls a "Here we go" they can deep strike and blast away since they aren't an assualt unit they are a shooting unit they aren't as affected by the deepstrike rule. 
I usualy like to move my deepstriking unit from one side of the board to the other instead of deepstriking them into my opponents zone unsupported.

Most people will give the unit either the shootier or blasta upgrade or both combine. The painboy is almost required in the unit and Badrukk sure is nice to have especially when taking out light armored vehicles.

I think if flash gitz were more like lootas with the ability to crank out tons of high strength shots they would be taken in almost every army but thier high cost and small unit size make them a unit that will be rarely chosen.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i have been wondering about them for a while now, and was going to test them, but lootas just work so much better-a variable ap means that you dont know weather to shoot the termies or the scouts?


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

IMO as morfangdakka said they aren't a great unit. But they definetly a fun unit.

As they are an expensive unit you really want to limit what you give them. Give them an extra shot only. S5 is good enough. More shots , more will hit more enemies will die. I'd say giving them a dok is up to you , his bonuses are very good combined with a flash gitz 4+ armour. But you will loose out on a snazzgun so its your choice personaly i would go dok though to increase suvivability.

Captain badrukk i'm not too keen on but he does add a lot of character to the unit so this is really down to you.

Making them a unit of 10 would probably be a very good idea but an expensive one. As your unit would be pumping out 20 shots meaing at least 6-8 would hit.

Also i would suggest giving them a battlewagon (yes more points) or them hijacking another orcs trukk. They are still nobs , they have WS4 with 4 S5 attacks on the charge whihc i not to be sneezed at. In CC would be increddibly tough to kill with eavy armour , 4+ FNP and after all of that they get 2 wounds each. By giving them a transport you can control their range. Dropping them in cover at 24" so that they can shoot , picking them up and then dropping them off and then assualting ,while still shooting (they are still assault guns).

For proper tactics , try to have them prioritize on units not in cover , as they can end up with a very good AP value , theres no point in having rolled AP1 for the enemy to get a cover save.

Flash gitz are a very unique unit. And can also be an excellent model.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

If you look at points value they cost the same as a nob with eavy armor upgrade. Flash gitz have the ezvy armor upgrade and get to measure before they decide to shoot. I use these guys in place of Nobs some times. Like weirdboys or the shokk attack gun they can be devastating or a failure but they are always fun.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll let u know I'm using some flash gitz I just made 30 min ago in a gem tommorow afternoon


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

my opinion is they are crazy expensive but fun i have a squad of 10 with baddruk i used them once and the killed 2 squads of termies and a scout squad which was very impressive but there are other things i prefer to take like battlewagons deff dreads and killa cans which is more my style of play


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

They were so worth it, they didn't have the highest kills, but the other player was so frustrated when my fully upgraded squad of ten started picking off grey hunters w/ no armor save, it was funny. I lost but they were great fun to use, even though I only shot 3 times w/ them


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

ok folks... thanks for the answers...
I have 5 now and I will built more but right now the 5+Dok+Badrukk just will have to do....
I have played them once and they were real hard to kill 
and then my opponent charged them with kroot   

well... gues what... I won that fight


----------

